# Will it Blend?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Always wanted to know if a camcord would blend. Well now you can see it first hand. You can also suggestion things for them to blend and they will do it. Crazy! yes!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

funny.. goofballs 
that must be one strong blender


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

they ruined a good camera! what a crime!!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

they also blended an IPhone and Chuck Norris Action Figure! Check out the website willitblend.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder if they can blend my sisters?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I wonder if they can blend my sisters?


maybe! Just write to them.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow - but can you make a daiquiri with it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Probably. But we need to know what we can destroy with it. I wonder...


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the one with the light sticks. It DOES make a good lantern!


----------

